# Stihl FS80 Trimmer



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi All!
New Guy here. I have been reading the threads for some time and appreciated the advice and comments here. I've got an old (~1986) Stihl FS80AVR Weed Wacker I'm trying to get back to life. I've read several previous threads on this model, they have been helpful.

I'm looking for a Carb Rebuild kit - this has a "TK" carb, with the round fuel pump on the side. I'd like to get a complete kit - float valve, springs etc... if possible. I have looked around and foulf olny gaskets. Does anyone know or can recommend a replacement carb for this? Also, one I get it back tohether, any suggestions for intial settings and proper adjustment? I don't have a tach meter, only an old ear.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The TK carburetor found on the Shindaiwa T-25 is very similar to the one on the Stihl. Parts should be interchangeable as far as the diaphragms and metering needles are concerned.

The carburetor may work as well but I am not sure if they are jetted the same.

The carburetor for your unit may be available from Stihl, have you checked?

The engine on this trimmer I believe is a Mitsubishi, that may be another avenue for parts.

Good Luck...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Per my documentation(I don't know if it goes back to 1986) the FS80 and FS85 can use:
Zama C1Q-S63A
Zama C1Q-S78 BR
Zama C1Q-S56
Zama C1Q-S45
Zama C1Q-60 BR
Zama C1Q-S28D
Walbro WT-447 (C)
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Per my documentation(I don't know if it goes back to 1986) the FS80 and FS85 can use:
> Zama C1Q-S63A
> Zama C1Q-S78 BR
> Zama C1Q-S56
> ...


The TK carburetor on an old FS80 weed trimmer is a slide valve carburetor. If you switch to one of the Zama or Walbro carburetors, you would need to change the insulator block, throttle cable and mounting hardware to accommodate these types of carburetors. This may however prove to be a more cost effective route then replacing the TK, as they are expensive carburetors.


----------



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks 30yr and Geo! I appreciate the information - I'll find the parts to rebuild now. I remember reading on this site that Stihl does not make their parts catalog available to non-dealers, is that still true?
Thanks for the help!
Best
Wayne


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Illustrated parts lists, technical updates, and workshop manuals are not available to the general public. They are available only to authorized STIHL Servicing Dealers

This came off of the Stihl site directly. So to answer your question, No you can't get parts breakdowns unless you visit a dealer.


----------



## johnsess (Dec 27, 2007)

you can get a rebuild kit for your TK slide carb at bantasaw.com out of Canada for $17.00

John


----------



## the_0utsider1 (May 8, 2009)

*Carb set screws*

Does anyone here know how may turns the carb set screws should be?
It is the old TK carb with 2 mix screws and 1 idle screw on the side of the carb.
I have been fighting my fs80 for a while. it ran but after adjusting it i can't start it for the life of me. i spray gas into the motor and it runs for a few seconds..

TIA.


----------



## Stutch (Jun 23, 2009)

*FS 80 Spark Plug Wire*

Hi all,

I am looking for a service manual for an old FS80 (bought around 1998). The spark plug wire core has become corroded and the piece in the spark plug boot that goes over the spark plug has rusted so bad that it has now snapped off from the rest of the spark plug wire.

I am trying to find the service manual to find out if the wire can be replaced, and the part number to get a new wire. I am also looking for the manual to figure out exactly how the carb comes off without having to over-disassemble the machine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brodowb (Aug 2, 2009)

Stutch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a service manual for an old FS80 (bought around 1998). The spark plug wire core has become corroded and the piece in the spark plug boot that goes over the spark plug has rusted so bad that it has now snapped off from the rest of the spark plug wire.
> 
> ...


The FS 80 service manual is not available to the public according to Stihl. HOWEVER, I found copies of them with a cd available on eBay from a guy in Mexico and purchased one. It is still listed as STIHL Trimmer FS 75 80 85 Parts & Service Manual. Sorry, it is copyright so I can't copy it for you.


----------



## brodowb (Aug 2, 2009)

*STIHL Trimmer FS 75 80 85 Parts & Service Manual*

New to this forum so I don't know if my reply got posted. The FS 80 service manual is not available to the public. However, I found a copy availabe with a cd on eBay from a guy in Mexico and bought one. It is listed on eBay as STIHL Trimmer FS 75 80 85 Parts & Service Manual and is still availabe. Sorry but there is a copyright so I can't make you a copy. I apologize if theis is a duplicate post reply.


----------



## brodowb (Aug 2, 2009)

*Fs 80*

I found the rebuild kit for the Shindaiwa TK 25 on line from http://www.edgeandengine.com/store/. After rebuilding the TK 25 carb, it would try to start but then would quit. Reading some of the forums, I kept seeing statements about the high and low adjustment needles breaking. I pulled out the needles and found that the high needle valve has no point and appears to be bent to one side. It's looks are as if one had filed it down on both sides of the point to form a peak. (see pictures) Is this the normal appearance or is it broken? PN 2000-81350?

The needle valve for the low adjustment screw is a broad point and doesn't look damaged however, when I pulled it out, a paper thin gasket came out with it and the gasket was broken in two. I don't see this gasket listed on the parts list. PN 2000-81330?

Do you know where I can get these parts? I have emailed Shindaiwa, http://www.edgeandengine.com, and https://www.mymowerparts.com/partslist/25880/1139.php

Thanks,


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

thats shot you need a new screw. I would also make sure there is nothing stuck down the hole for that screw like the tip broken off in the seat.Are you sure that was a paper thin gasket and not some form of build up film or residue?


----------



## brodowb (Aug 2, 2009)

for spark plug boot and inner spark plug connector check out http://www.cheapmowerparts.com/cmp/search/executesearch.do


----------



## wbley (Apr 10, 2011)

*Carb Adjustment High*

Is there any reference for adjusting the carb on the Stihl or the Shindaiwa slide carb. I got my Stihl FS80 to idle on the Shin carb but can not get a smooth transition to high speed. Also anyone know what a good high speed RPM should be? Thanks for any help in advance. wolf


----------



## jcsmith (Oct 9, 2011)

*old style fs 80*

wolf, if you are still having problems with your fs 80 try this; www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/172850.htm fish posted some info that I'm sure will be helpful , chris , idle 2700rpm, hi-speed 10,000 rpm. As 30 year said, the low air screw should be closed, unless running rich. I finally got my fs 80 to run,and stay running with low air screw closed, and the fuel screw at 1/2 turn out. Fish had posted a shot of specs for several stihl timmers of several different series. But the carb settings are apparently wrong for the 4112 series, ( lo air 1 turn, fuel screw 2 turns ) I got mine started with those settings but was running way too rich and wouldn't stay running. Then I came across a post by 30 yr, and it helped a lot. If you see this I hope it helps


----------

